# Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace?



## gklobuchar (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi, I have a cracked turn signal lens on the passenger side mirror. I have the replacement part (7L6949102B), but I'm not sure how to install it. It looks pretty straight forward but I'm not sure how the mirror is assembled. Don't want to break anything, especially the new lens.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (gklobuchar)*

Hi Greg
Look in our email please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gklobuchar (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (quattroTDI)*

Wow, that was fast. Thanks for the step by step diagrams. I'll give it a try.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (quattroTDI)*

Why don't you post those diagrams here, in case someone else is looking for this info too?


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (4x4s)*

I second that motion -- I'd like to install my spoiler plate!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (joeofthemountain)*

_These were sent to me a little while ago by a friend when we replaced the turn signal.. Shows step by step on how to remove the side turn signal. They're pretty official looking (probably out of a Bentley), so I don't know if there's any issue with me posting them here..._
Removing Mirror Glass:
- Protect edge of housing - 1 - from damage to paintwork e.g. with fabric-reinforced adhesive tape.
- Press bottom of mirror glass into mirror housing.
- Press off - arrow5 - mirror glass - 3 - from retainer - 2 - , using pry lever 80-200. 
- Fold mirror glass upward - arrow 6 - and disconnect connector - 4 - for mirror heater on back of mirror glass. 










_Modified by mml7 at 8:18 AM 10-9-2005_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (mml7)*

Removing Mirror housing, removing and installing 
- Remove mirror glass (see post above)
- Fold rearview mirror toward front for easier assembly.
- Remove four bolts - 1 - .
- Loosen bolt - 3 - and remove with cap - 2 - . 
- Pull off mirror housing - 5 - upward from mirror base plate - 4 - .


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (mml7)*

Removing Entry Light
- Remove mirror glass (see above)
- Removing - Remove mirror housing (see above)
- Disengage and disconnect connection - 1 - on backside of mirror base plate - 2 - . 
- Carefully press entry light - 2 - by hand out of locking tabs in assembly component - 1 - .










_Modified by mml7 at 8:05 AM 10-9-2005_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (mml7)*

Side turn signals, removing and installing 
Removing - Remove mirror glass (see above)
Removing - Remove mirror housing (see above)
Removing - Remove entry light (see above)

- Disengage and disconnect connection - 1 - and - 3 - on backside of mirror base plate - 2 - . 
- Remove bolts - 1 - (Qty. 2) on front of mirror base plate.









- Remove assembly component - 2 - downward - arrow - from mirror base plate. 










- Remove two bolts - 1 - and remove assembly component - 2 - from side turn signal - 3 - .


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »__These were sent to me a little while ago by a friend when we replaced the turn signal.. Shows step by step on how to remove the side turn signal. They're pretty official looking (probably out of a Bentley), so I don't know if there's any issue with me posting them here..._


Exactly – I don’t want to break any copyrights
























_Modified by quattroTDI at 8:32 AM 10-9-2005_


----------



## mrod1975 (Nov 5, 2004)

That is so weird that you have a cracked lense....my passenger side lense somehow cracked last week and I need to replace it soon.
Is there anybody in the DFW area (TX) that can assist with this replacement procedure? ( I am probably the least mechanical person on this board!)
Thanks!!
Martin


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_These were sent to me a little while ago by a friend when we replaced the turn signal.. 

Thank you very much for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gklobuchar (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (mrod1975)*

Quick update. Used the diagrams and instructions sent to me by quattroTDI and posted above by mml7. Things went very smooth. The instructions make it look more complicated than it actually is.
My passenger side lens was cracked by a "fly-away" door in a parking lot. No paint scuffs or other damage, just a cracked lens. I was able to find a new lens on eBay (brand new) for $25.


----------



## njtreg (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Side mirror turn signal lens - how to replace? (mml7)*

Thanks for all the help; operation successful!


----------



## iobpb63 (Oct 17, 2010)

*lense fo turn signal in mirror*

did u get instructions on how to change, was it difficult?

[email protected]


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

Here's a video, looks pretty easy to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoK0USRf9xk&feature=player_embedded


----------

